# Weather Music Suite First Movement



## caters (Aug 2, 2018)

So here is my promised post about the first movement of my suite. I initially planned for the melody to not be in ternary form while the harmony was in ternary form, but the melody ended up being in ternary form. I chose the key of G major because it sounds warm to me. To reinforce this, I decided on the instrumentation being string quartet + piano. I use a sequence to modulate from G major to D major as a transition into the B section. So, I guess you could call it ternary sonata form, whatever that means.

I include a short canonic passage in the B section of the piece after I have established D major as the tonality. Afterwards, there is a short transition back to the A section. This emphasizes the subdominant and even includes plagal motion. After the themes of the A section are played, there is a passage that includes 2 creschendos. And then the movement ends with a plagal cadence at fortissimo.

What do you think of it? Did I get that warm, sunny quality that I was aiming for? Here are the mp3 and pdf:

View attachment Weather Music Suite First Movement.pdf

View attachment Weather Music Suite First Movement.mp3


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

You're breaking some rules of counterpoint. I've just analyzed the first 3 bars. The left hand D in the first bar is in the space of the C of the right hand in the next bar. It sounds like the voices crossing. Also feels like a bit too much parallel motion in the 3rd bar. The strings are sound too close together with a lot of the same range as the piano, and also too loud. The piano should be louder than those strings which drown it out. I think you should change the strings on a strong beat, since the harmony is also changing. I illustrated some changes I made in this video. Just as an exercise. Anyone can chime in if I broke some rules myself.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

I personally found it a bit too happy go lucky, but some of the supporting piano runs were really clever!


----------



## ECraigR (Jun 25, 2019)

It’s the 21st century. Aren’t we supposed to break the rules of counterpoint?


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

ECraigR said:


> It's the 21st century. Aren't we supposed to break the rules of counterpoint?


I would say depends on the type of music, and which rule of counterpoint. Certain rules should be followed even with atonal music. Not following any rules just sounds bad. In a more conservative style like this, more rules should be followed in my view.


----------

